# General Chat 2020



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

That's a perfect representation of me when I found the coffe aisle cleaned out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> That's a perfect representation of me when I found the coffe aisle cleaned out.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I really dislike when people film upset children.
It is so disrespectful.
Just because they are small, they are still human.
The adults are supposed to be CARING for them.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I really dislike when people film upset children.
> It is so disrespectful.
> Just because they are small, they are still human.
> The adults are supposed to be CARING for them.


I feel this way when people film animals 'doing funny things' when in truth, they're trapped, stuck, they're afraid or worse, they're staged in an uncomfortable or frightening situation.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Face palm


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Aw, come on, that child knew exactly what he was doing - he wanted something, maybe attention. Giving it to him in the middle of an attention getting tantrum just reinforces the negative behavior. When he stops, then is the time to love on him and get his needs met.

Ya gotta admit it was so obvious it was funny.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

ODD.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I really dislike when people film upset children.


That child wasn't upset.
That child was only wanting attention.
All the whining and crying was faked.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Bulletin: Taking photographs doesn’t steal your soul. 

Recording video is not evil. 

Finding humor in life is healthier that any other option.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I saw something like that, or maybe it was that, on 
America's Funniest Videos.
when my oldest son was 3 and an only child, he played with the little girl who lived in the apartment above us. She threw tantrums all the time.
One day he came downstairs where my brother and I were sitting in the living room.
He walked in, laid down on the floor in front of me and began a not so perfect act of a tantrum. 
I leaned forward, put my left hand on the floor and with my right hand I smacked him once on his butt. 
That was not the reaction he expected. He stood up and walked outside and never tried that again.
Bro and I had a good laugh about it..
........jiminwisc......


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That child wasn't upset.
> That child was only wanting attention.
> All the whining and crying was faked.


I won't say it, I won't say it, I won't say it....he can grow up to join what ever political party he wants.........................


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I won't say it, I won't say it, I won't say it....he can grow up to join what ever political party he wants.........................


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

When my youngest son was about 3, I had him in the grocery store with me. He wanted some kind of cereal that we already had at home, so I told him no.
He proceeded to throw a huge fit, threw himself on the floor, kicking and yelling.
I stepped around the corner and waited.
Pretty soon he quieted down and I heard "Daddy?"
I made him hunt for me for a few minutes, and I think he actually thought I'd left without him.
Might sound mean, but he never threw a fit in public again.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My sister was about 6 when she was in the toy department. She had decided she wanted a certain doll and would not take no for an answer. My mom, I and another older sister were there too. It escalated to her throwing herself down and screaming like a siren. My mother was embarrassed and about to cave. My older sister, about 14, said "Buy the doll." Mom took it to the checkout and paid for it. My younger sister stopped crying. As we went to the car, she said "I want my doll."
My older sister replied "You can have it when we get home" and put it in the trunk. As everyone got into the car, I saw my mother hand the keys to her, and she reopened the trunk, took the doll out, and with receipt in hand, walked back into the store for a refund.
My mother turned from behind the wheel and looked at my younger sister in the back seat.
"Go ahead and scream all you want now. Scream as loud as you can until we get home. Then I want you to scream for your father."
Not a peep.
Not...a..peep.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> When my youngest son was about 3, I had him in the grocery store with me. He wanted some kind of cereal that we already had at home, so I told him no.
> He proceeded to throw a huge fit, threw himself on the floor, kicking and yelling.
> I stepped around the corner and waited.
> Pretty soon he quieted down and I heard "Daddy?"
> ...


I did the same thing with my son. Has anyone seen him?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

HDRider said:


> I did the same thing with my son. Has anyone seen him?


I think he was over by the cookies


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My folks would never put up with that behavior. Not right there in the store but be taken out side and get a behavioral adjustment,with a reminder you were going to get a booster adjustment once back home. Then go back and finish shopping you knowing rhe whole time you had that booster adjustment when you got home. 
They never ever for got about it either.

We had a wood shed and it wasn't just for storeing fire wood.

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Has anyone seen him?


Is this him?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

HDRider said:


> I did the same thing with my son. Has anyone seen him?


Post of the Day! I'm dyin' laughin' over here.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

My younger brother was a tantrum thrower. When he was about 2 I remember he started at home, threw himself on the floor screaming and flailing around. My mom threw herself down on the floor and did everything he did but louder and bigger. Last tantrum I ever saw either of them throw.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That child wasn't upset.
> That child was only wanting attention.
> All the whining and crying was faked.


You're kidding me right? The child wasn't upset?! 
I saw what you did, the child "turning" the tantrum "on and off"
But there was a reason for the tantrum.
That is a small child, not an 8 year old who is playing a funny game.
That is an UPSET child.
And now you made me upset with your insensitivity.
congrats!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Bulletin: Taking photographs doesn’t steal your soul.
> 
> Recording video is not evil.
> 
> Finding humor in life is healthier that any other option.


Where did anyone say photographs steal souls and recording is evil?

Finding humor in a small human's upset is a bit crude, IMO


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

And in the future the stories and any videos of the tantrums will be the star attractions when family talks and laughs about the past. These are always some of the favourite and funniest memories along with the good times. Many are also used to warn the fiancee of what their kids might be like.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> You're kidding me right? The child wasn't upset?!
> I saw what you did, the child "turning" the tantrum "on and off"
> But there was *a reason for the tantrum*.


The "reason" was the child wanted attention, and had learned a way to *act* in order to get it.



wdcutrsdaughter said:


> That is a small child, not an 8 year old who is playing a funny game.


Yes, even at that age they know how to manipulate things to get their way.



wdcutrsdaughter said:


> And now you made me upset with your *insensitivity*.


I would be "sensitive" if there was an *actual* need.
It's better to handle most tantrums by ignoring them though.

That one was clearly faked.
That's the kind some never learn to quit if it gets the attention they crave.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Wolf mom said:


> Aw, come on, that child knew exactly what he was doing - he wanted something, maybe attention. Giving it to him in the middle of an attention getting tantrum just reinforces the negative behavior. When he stops, then is the time to love on him and get his needs met.
> 
> Ya gotta admit it was so obvious it was funny.


As a former Behavior Management Specialist I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mzgarden said:


> My younger brother was a tantrum thrower. When he was about 2 I remember he started at home, threw himself on the floor screaming and flailing around. My mom threw herself down on the floor and did everything he did but louder and bigger. Last tantrum I ever saw either of them throw.


my little sister had horrendous tantrums. I remember one where someone handed her her beloved stuffed Winnie the Pooh to try and calm her and she ran into the powder room and stuffed it in the toilet and was trying to flush it when Mom ran in and saved it. She’d lock her knees and hold her breath till she literally passed out. Which was a blessing. Luckily, she outgrew it.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> my little sister had horrendous tantrums. I remember one where someone handed her her beloved stuffed Winnie the Pooh to try and calm her and she ran into the powder room and stuffed it in the toilet and was trying to flush it when Mom ran in and saved it. She’d lock her knees and hold her breath till she literally passed out. Which was a blessing. Luckily, she outgrew it.


Flushing the "Pooh" Hahahaha


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Flushing the "Pooh" Hahahaha


Lol...hadn’t thought of that.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The "reason" was the child wanted attention, and had learned a way to *act* in order to get it.
> 
> 
> Yes, even at that age they know how to manipulate things to get their way.
> ...


It is "faked" because it has worked before. That child has learned the adult will give in if I continue to pitch a fit.
I know a lot about tantrums. I've spent an average of 40 hours a week for 26 years caring for children 0-4.
I understand what you're saying, it's funny because it's faked.

I'm not talking about being sensitive towards the tantrum. 
Sensitive to the fact that it is a small human and filming and laughing at others when they are in a bad place (regardless of the reason) is unkind.
The adult is being disrespectful to the child and therefore teaching that type of behavior to the child.
cheers.

And otherwise, per usual, I'll just agree to disagree about this whole thing at this point because I'm really not into arguing.
everybody have a good day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> The adult is being disrespectful to the child and therefore teaching that type of behavior to the child.
> cheers.


The adult is teaching the child that the tantrum isn't going to get the desired result.
The child has no concept of "disrespect" at that age.
The video is showing reality.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I could find lots of things not in my control to be upset about. I just don't have the time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

People are amusing. Some throw tantrums online.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> I could find lots of things not in my control to be upset about. I just don't have the time.


Me too. I know the world is on edge right now but a heated debate about a child throwing a tantrum seems like the least important reason to express outrage.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> Me too. I know the world is on edge right now but a heated debate about a child throwing a tantrum seems like the least important reason to express outrage.


So true. I have enough to deal with in my own little circle without that. 

Reminds me of the Chinese parable about the man, his son and the donkey.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> I just don't have the time.


You need to try harder.
Be all you can be.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

An Army of one!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If I had done that, my mom would of given me THE LOOK, and that would of been the end of it. If she had to give the look twice, you couldn't sit down for two days.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> People are amusing. Some throw tantrums online.


It is called keyboard tantrum. When life and threads just don't go the way you want them to...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> When life and threads just don't go the way you want them to..


That's every day it seems...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My friend's granddaughter threw terrible tantrums encouraged by the fact that every time she did her mom and dad tried to coax her and always gave in.

One day the dad brought home a lost and starved dog he had found on the road on his rounds. Looked to be part Border Collie. They did not want to keep the dog but were feeding her up and looking for a home for her

The first time the little girl threw a tantrum after the dog was there the grandmother said just leave her but was ignored. The dog looked at the coaxing mom, got up, and walked over to the little girl who was lying on the ground, face down, kicking and screaming and trying to bite the grass. The dog just lay down on top of her. The shock stopped the tantrum and made the little girl laugh. This happened the next time and kept happening. They kept the dog and the tantrums disappeared over time. The parents still spoiled her but she grew up into a lovely woman.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I really dislike when people film upset children.
> It is so disrespectful.
> Just because they are small, they are still human.
> The adults are supposed to be CARING for them.


I wouldn't film it but, when our kids pulled that, they were ignored or told to go to their room. I didn't want to be subjected to that ... commotion. If out in public we went home immediately. John Q. Public shouldn't have to put up with either...


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> You're kidding me right? The child wasn't upset?!
> I saw what you did, the child "turning" the tantrum "on and off"
> But there was a reason for the tantrum.
> That is a small child, not an 8 year old who is playing a funny game.
> ...


How do you handle these situations with your own children?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

light rain said:


> I wouldn't film it but, when our kids pulled that, they were ignored or told to go to their room. I didn't want to be subjected to that ... commotion. If out in public we went home immediately. John Q. Public shouldn't have to put up with either...


When my granddaughter was of a tantrum age, she once threw herself on the floor, kicked and screamed, big crocodile tears, the works.
I don't even know what she was mad about now.
I videoed her fit, then showed it to her. I'm pretty sure she thought it was somebody else, but she got the strangest look on her face.
That's the last fit she ever threw at Grandpa's house.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> When my granddaughter was of a tantrum age, she once threw herself on the floor, kicked and screamed, big crocodile tears, the works.
> I don't even know what she was mad about now.
> I videoed her fit, then showed it to her. I'm pretty sure she thought it was somebody else, but she got the strangest look on her face.
> That's the last fit she ever threw at Grandpa's house.


I threw a tantrum at about age 4 because I wanted a candy bar. I saw another child do the same thing and he got what he wanted. My Mom called me closer and remarked you wanted that candy. I'm thinking "it worked". Nope. She put me over her knee and gave me about three slaps on the butt. That might be considered child abuse now. But I never pulled that stunt again...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I think someone is pulling our leg for her pleasure..
don't kid yourself, infants less than a year old know how to cry just to get their way.. 
at a restaurant we frequented a lot before this epidemic came along. there was a group of women with an infant with them quite often.. the baby would scream and cry .I told my wife, someone should go over and slap the mother of that child..


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I think someone is pulling our leg for her pleasure..
> don't kid yourself, infants less than a year old know how to cry just to get their way..
> at a restaurant we frequented a lot before this epidemic came along. there was a group of women with an infant with them quite often.. the baby would scream and cry .I told my wife, someone should go over and slap the mother of that child..


No, but the restaurant should ask them to leave for the sake of the other patrons.

*children are smarter than many adults give them credit. Our daughter at about 11 months looked at me and said "sometimes you do and sometimes you don't. 40+ years later I' m still wondering where that came from...


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> And now you made me upset with your insensitivity.


_NO one can make you upset - only you can do that to yourself. You DO have a choice as how you want to act/feel. Check out the definition of gaslighting._



wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Where did anyone say photographs steal souls and recording is evil?


_Obviously you don't know about eastern religions._....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No one had to “say” anything about photographs stealing your soul. It’s is a common fear among (so called) primitive cultures. I saw the fear in person in the mountains of Guatemala. 

I made a reference to that common knowledge as a preface to my statement about the video.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> No one had to “say” anything about photographs stealing your soul. It’s is a common fear among (so called) primitive cultures. I saw the fear in person in the mountains of Guatemala.
> 
> I made a reference to that common knowledge as a preface to my statement about the video.


I am beginning to think forums steal your soul.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

They certainly expose the misery and tantrums in some adults.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

light rain said:


> How do you handle these situations with your own children?



honestly I don't even want to be a part of this conversation anymore but since I respect you, light rain, I will respond to you.
I don't know exactly what I would have done, since I was not in that situation. I never said the behavior was right or necessary.

But I do know for sure what I would not have done. I would not have filmed it and posted it online for others to see and laugh at.
My opinion on this is clear - I don't think it is kind to film anyone when they are upset and then use the film to share with others and laugh at it.
It is a simple act of being kind or being unkind.
Clearly many people think being unkind is okay if they don't believe the behavior is necessary.



Wolf mom said:


> _NO one can make you upset - only you can do that to yourself. You DO have a choice as how you want to act/feel. Check out the definition of gaslighting.
> _
> 
> _Obviously you don't know about eastern religions._....


I understand, thanks for pointing it out, I am sure it is because you are trying to help me, not because you were trying to be snarky and yell at me with capital letters.

This thread wasn't about that and no one mentioned it so I was confused, obviously I don't know about eastern religions.
Again, thanks for your help in explaining.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

just seems lop sided when one person can admonish a group, but no one is allowed a rebuttal .. IMHO
I actually thought that person was kidding ..


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> just seems lop sided when one person can admonish a group, but no one is allowed a rebuttal .. IMHO
> I actually thought that person was kidding ..


You going to get points taken off now for your rebuttal. 

Come on now, you can do better.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Holding my breath. Can’t stomp my feet due to sore knees.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> just seems lop sided when one person can admonish a group


Just another day in GC.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Holding my breath. Can’t stomp my feet due to sore knees.


We could do Tag Team Tantrums.
I can stomp.
Do you know any good screamers?

I can name a few pouters.
(But I won't)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

A person could learn all they need on parenting by watching Andy


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

road rage = adult tantrum

I have thrown a few items - plate, book, apple - when I have been really angry and frustrated. Bulls eye to the shoulder with the apple but wide with the plate and book.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I threw a 4 foot step ladder on a jobsite one day, someone said dude you need a vacation 
I said that's passion not temper


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> A person could learn all they need on parenting by watching Andy


White rural straight Christian nationalist police officer?
Read the news man, he is a hate group poster boy?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> honestly I don't even want to be a part of this conversation anymore but since I respect you, light rain, I will respond to you.
> I don't know exactly what I would have done, since I was not in that situation. I never said the behavior was right or necessary.
> 
> But I do know for sure what I would not have done. I would not have filmed it and posted it online for others to see and laugh at.
> ...


I respect you too wdcutrsdaughter. We just don't agree totally on this situation...
Thank you for replying.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> White rural straight Christian nationalist police officer?
> Read the news man, he is a hate group poster boy?


Sorry, short relapse of white supremacy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Sorry, short relapse of white supremacy.


I hear orange is bad too.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

Ok how about this one. I was a fit thrower when I was really little. Why, I didn’t get my way, so I’d throw a fit. How did they break me? Walked out of the room. No audience, no fit. I’d follow them into the room they went to and start throwing my fit. They’d leave the room. In hind site, children don’t know how to show anger, so they throw a fit. At least that was me. Oh, I’m now 68. Do I throw fits. Nope.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

"I could find lots of things not in my control to be upset about. I just don't have the time."

Alcohol, alcohol that is my tantrum (unfortunately I can do that only one or two beers on the weekend)

And yes, to the weak kneed out there, that was a tantrum, he knew it, I would laugh at him, BUT!, I would not have posted it on line. 

Like someone else said, we have videos like this when we were kids and when we watch them, we laugh, warnings to the suitors what their partner might be like, ha ha!
(Me, my brother, and my sisters laugh at the horrendous things our parents did to us as kids. It is bonding, again. Significant others have no clue and are horrified. We are okay though, none of us has gone to jail, yet  )


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> "I could find lots of things not in my control to be upset about. I just don't have the time."
> 
> Alcohol, alcohol that is my tantrum (unfortunately I can do that only one or two beers on the weekend)


I love beer but a six pack last me a while. I bought 18 Shiner Bocks at the start of shelter in place. I havent even looked to see if they are all there yet. It is unopened. I will be smoking ribs tomorrow though so I will see if I got the full 18 then.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

emdeengee said:


> My friend's granddaughter threw terrible tantrums encouraged by the fact that every time she did her mom and dad tried to coax her and always gave in.
> 
> One day the dad brought home a lost and starved dog he had found on the road on his rounds. Looked to be part Border Collie. They did not want to keep the dog but were feeding her up and looking for a home for her
> 
> The first time the little girl threw a tantrum after the dog was there the grandmother said just leave her but was ignored. The dog looked at the coaxing mom, got up, and walked over to the little girl who was lying on the ground, face down, kicking and screaming and trying to bite the grass. The dog just lay down on top of her. The shock stopped the tantrum and made the little girl laugh. This happened the next time and kept happening. They kept the dog and the tantrums disappeared over time. The parents still spoiled her but she grew up into a lovely woman.



If Borders ever grow thumbs, or learn to talk (so we can understand them) they will rule the world (and that just might be a good thing!)


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

mreynolds said:


> I love beer but a six pack last me a while. I bought 18 Shiner Bocks at the start of shelter in place. I havent even looked to see if they are all there yet. It is unopened. I will be smoking ribs tomorrow though so I will see if I got the full 18 then.


Sounds great! Too bad wee are Shelter in place in Wa...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> Sounds great! Too bad wee are Shelter in place in Wa...


That is too bad. I make a mean rib.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> I make a mean rib.


You need to find some of those "contented cows".


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Those are for Blue Bell Ice Cream. Leave them alone.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

emdeengee said:


> road rage = adult tantrum
> 
> I have thrown a few items - plate, book, apple - when I have been really angry and frustrated. Bulls eye to the shoulder with the apple but wide with the plate and book.





emdeengee said:


> road rage = adult tantrum
> 
> I have thrown a few items - plate, book, apple - when I have been really angry and frustrated. Bulls eye to the shoulder with the apple but wide with the plate and book.


My wife threw a tantrum once, we had been married about three months. The next day I bought her a one way ticket to Tucson, where her mother lived. She didn't go, and every few years she shows me the ticket. Best $150.00 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Those are for Blue Bell Ice Cream. Leave them alone.


There are enough to go around.
Share the contentment.
Go out and hug a cow.


----------



## unohu (Mar 10, 2020)

mreynolds said:


> I love beer but a six pack last me a while. I bought 18 Shiner Bocks at the start of shelter in place. I havent even looked to see if they are all there yet. It is unopened. I will be smoking ribs tomorrow though so I will see if I got the full 18 then.


They say the tendency is to smoke when you drink and vice versa. Go slow and be careful, lol.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Ah adult temper tantrums=road rage....dealt with that a few months ago. Couldn't get over for some miles as there were semi's on the road, when I finally had the chance, the guy behind me who was riding by bumper cut me off, sped by me then got in front of me and slammed on his breaks! He did this for several miles and I had a heck of a time trying to get by him. He did eventually slam on his breaks, get out of his car and begin to pound on my window of my car, scared the bejesus out of me! I called the police, as he followed me to a busy McDonalds then sped away. The dispatcher could hear him yelling at me as he pulled up next to me. 

Ended up that instead of having him arrested, I asked the police officer to put the fear of god into him, have him write me a formal letter of apology which he did, and then he asked I call him on the phone. I did and he was very very apologetic.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

Grey Mare said:


> Ah adult temper tantrums=road rage....dealt with that a few months ago. Couldn't get over for some miles as there were semi's on the road, when I finally had the chance, the guy behind me who was riding by bumper cut me off, sped by me then got in front of me and slammed on his breaks! He did this for several miles and I had a heck of a time trying to get by him. He did eventually slam on his breaks, get out of his car and begin to pound on my window of my car, scared the bejesus out of me! I called the police, as he followed me to a busy McDonalds then sped away. The dispatcher could hear him yelling at me as he pulled up next to me.
> 
> Ended up that instead of having him arrested, I asked the police officer to put the fear of god into him, have him write me a formal letter of apology which he did, and then he asked I call him on the phone. I did and he was very very apologetic.


Good job, Grey Mare! Fear from the police is better than anything! Just my opinion. I admit to fussing at stupid drivers, but I don’t want to get shot so I keep it to my self. I usually just call the toilet paper. AKA Butt Wipe


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Grey Mare said:


> Ah adult temper tantrums=road rage....dealt with that a few months ago. Couldn't get over for some miles as there were semi's on the road, when I finally had the chance, the guy behind me who was riding by bumper cut me off, sped by me then got in front of me and slammed on his breaks! He did this for several miles and I had a heck of a time trying to get by him. He did eventually slam on his breaks, get out of his car and begin to pound on my window of my car, scared the bejesus out of me! I called the police, as he followed me to a busy McDonalds then sped away. The dispatcher could hear him yelling at me as he pulled up next to me.
> 
> Ended up that instead of having him arrested, I asked the police officer to put the fear of god into him, have him write me a formal letter of apology which he did, and then he asked I call him on the phone. I did and he was very very apologetic.


Nope. Wouldn't want someone like that to have my phone #. Caller ID...


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

I threw a fit one time as a child, mom got me an ice cream, 2 sisters and a friend in the car, I thought I should have had another flavor and made that quite well known. Mom said, "awww, thats too bad, let me see it", I handed it to her and she threw it out the window as we drove away, 50 years later I still remember my shock, any ice cream was fine by me after that. jim


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There are enough to go around.
> Share the contentment.
> Go out and hug a cow.


 There ya go! You're worse than the government! Trying to create a shortage of cows by claiming they create contentment


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gilberte said:


> Trying to create a shortage of cows by claiming they create contentment


Stay C A L M
Cow's Alternate Lives Matter!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Grey Mare said:


> Ah adult temper tantrums=road rage....dealt with that a few months ago. Couldn't get over for some miles as there were semi's on the road, when I finally had the chance, the guy behind me who was riding by bumper cut me off, sped by me then got in front of me and slammed on his breaks! He did this for several miles and I had a heck of a time trying to get by him. He did eventually slam on his breaks, get out of his car and begin to pound on my window of my car, scared the bejesus out of me! I called the police, as he followed me to a busy McDonalds then sped away. The dispatcher could hear him yelling at me as he pulled up next to me.
> 
> Ended up that instead of having him arrested, I asked the police officer to put the fear of god into him, have him write me a formal letter of apology which he did, and then he asked I call him on the phone. I did and he was very very apologetic.


You should be a judge.


----------



## Greyman (Apr 1, 2020)

woodenfires said:


> I threw a fit one time as a child, mom got me an ice cream, 2 sisters and a friend in the car, I thought I should have had another flavor and made that quite well known. Mom said, "awww, thats too bad, let me see it", I handed it to her and she threw it out the window as we drove away, 50 years later I still remember my shock, any ice cream was fine by me after that. jim


SAVAGE but well played!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe a little less traffic on the road can lighten a few tempers.
Had a guy pull up while I was pumping fuel at the truck stop last night and offer me a pair of gloves; even though I had a fresh disinfectant wipe on the pump and my hand.
Just as there are people here who seem to always be mad at someone or something, a breathe and a little positivity can go a long way.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> Maybe a little less traffic on the road can lighten a few tempers.
> Had a guy pull up while I was pumping fuel at the truck stop last night and offer me a pair of gloves; even though I had a fresh disinfectant wipe on the pump and my hand.
> Just as there are people here who seem to always be mad at someone or something, a breathe and a little positivity can go a long way.


so very true. It costs nothing to be kind and courteous. But the rewards are so good!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Greyman said:


> SAVAGE but well played!


I prefer the the terms "creative and mindfull"...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

muleskinner2 said:


> My wife threw a tantrum once, we had been married about three months. The next day I bought her a one way ticket to Tucson, where her mother lived. She didn't go, and every few years she shows me the ticket. Best $150.00 bucks I ever spent.


I think that all in all I would prefer a flash of temper to the silent and/or passive aggressive treatment and grudge holding that seems to be so common and in my opinion, cowardly. Get it out in the open and get over it. This has worked for us for 46 years. Along with a sense of humour. The plate I threw had a pie on it and my husband was thrilled that he did not have to eat it as I am not known for my pie skills. Next time I baked a pie he offered to throw the plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I was sick with the flu, working on a Sunday in my spec house that was being sold, just finishing up some details.
the realtor came in, He said that the work had better done and the buyer won't like it if it wasn't done.
wrong thing to say to me. I threw a hammer at him.
I didn't intend to hit him, just scare him. it worked when the hammer imbedded in the drywall right next to his shoulder. I called my realtor and told her that if I even see that a hole walking down a sidewalk in town that I was not going to sell the house to this buyer.
that was over 25 years ago. I still have not seen that guy.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I was sick with the flu, working on a Sunday in my spec house that was being sold, just finishing up some details.
> the realtor came in, He said that the work had better done and the buyer won't like it if it wasn't done.
> wrong thing to say to me. I threw a hammer at him.
> I didn't intend to hit him, just scare him. it worked when the hammer imbedded in the drywall right next to his shoulder. I called my realtor and told her that if I even see that a hole walking down a sidewalk in town that I was not going to sell the house to this buyer.
> that was over 25 years ago. I still have not seen that guy.


But did you seek the house to the buyers?


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

DebbieJ said:


> But did you seek the house to the buyers?


Not seek, sell


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I was sick with the flu, working on a Sunday in my spec house that was being sold, just finishing up some details.
> the realtor came in, He said that the work had better done and the buyer won't like it if it wasn't done.
> wrong thing to say to me. I threw a hammer at him.
> I didn't intend to hit him, just scare him. it worked when the hammer imbedded in the drywall right next to his shoulder. I called my realtor and told her that if I even see that a hole walking down a sidewalk in town that I was not going to sell the house to this buyer.
> that was over 25 years ago. I still have not seen that guy.


If you are like me you would have acted like you meant to throw just right there too.

And the next time you won't miss on purpose lol.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I was sick with the flu, working on a Sunday in my spec house that was being sold, just finishing up some details.
> the realtor came in, He said that the work had better done and the buyer won't like it if it wasn't done.
> wrong thing to say to me. I threw a hammer at him.
> I didn't intend to hit him, just scare him. it worked when the hammer imbedded in the drywall right next to his shoulder. I called my realtor and told her that if I even see that a hole walking down a sidewalk in town that I was not going to sell the house to this buyer.
> that was over 25 years ago. I still have not seen that guy.


My luck would have been I would have hit him right between the eyes and killed him deader'n a doornail and I'd still be in prison.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

gilberte said:


> My luck would have been I would have hit him right between the eyes and killed him deader'n a doornail and I'd still be in prison.


A place most would never want to be, but, especially now...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

gilberte said:


> My luck would have been I would have hit him right between the eyes and killed him deader'n a doornail and I'd still be in prison.


Agreed. The only thing I have ever thrown in anger was a pencil. And it wasn't even at the person. I just don't get mad often. It fixes nothing and just ruins your day.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I did sell the house to that buyer, but that particular realtor was not at the closing.. they sent someone else.
I did not intend to hit him. We used to play a game with throwing hammers. we would start a nail into a board and try to drive it in by throwing a hammer from about 10 feet away.. today I would be lucky to hit the board.. LOL
We also threw hatchets.. the trick is to find what distance works best for you.. same with knives..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Before the Virus, there were several hatchet throwing venues. 

Urban Axes Austin. Now closed as nonessential.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Before the Virus, there were several hatchet throwing venues.
> 
> Urban Axes Austin. Now closed as nonessential.


We have a very popular one here too. Of course our college mascot is the lumberjack so we have to have one.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

we didn't have TV until I was a jr in high school.
had to make our own entertainment.
I remember once, by dad and my uncle shooting a bb pistol at stick matches and lighting them..
they did it in grandma's kitchen with the sink as a backstop.. No such thing as eye protection back then.
I think there was a beer or two involved.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Before the Virus, there were several hatchet throwing venues.
> 
> Urban Axes Austin. Now closed as nonessential.



Once I find my "birthday present" throwing knives from DH I'll be out practicing in the front yard.
A kind and generous neighbor gave us several slices of pine for targets...

DH can sit in his wheelchair and practice with his Estwings...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> We have a very popular one here too. Of course our college mascot is the lumberjack so we have to have one.


What was your degree at Stephen F? I had some friends that went there. One was on the shooting team.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> we didn't have TV until I was a jr in high school.
> had to make our own entertainment.
> I remember once, by dad and my uncle shooting a bb pistol at stick matches and lighting them..
> they did it in grandma's kitchen with the sink as a backstop.. No such thing as eye protection back then.
> I think there was a beer or two involved.


When my dad was a kid he caught their curtains on fire shooting a match through a BB gun


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> What was your degree at Stephen F? I had some friends that went there. One was on the shooting team.


I didnt go to SFA. I got a scholarship to A&M. Back then it was mostly forestry degrees at SFA. Many ag-business and ROTC type stuff. We still have all that and now they do engineering and STEM. Plus nursing and just about everything but medicine. What year did they graduate?


----------

